# Finishing sauce for pulled pork



## jdagboy (Apr 11, 2021)

I have went through a couple  of phones  and lost my book marks. I was looking for  Keith’s finishing sauce for pulled pork.  Could someone  post the link or the recipe please.. I know it has been a few. Years ago. Thanks for the help


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 11, 2021)

Keith's Pulled Pork finishing sauce/ dipping sauce
					

This is a simple and outstanding sauce that I would HIGHLY recommend.  I made it today and everyone raved about it....can't go wrong.  1 cup apple cider vinegar  1 cup catsup ( I use all natural- no  corn syrup)  TB red pepper flakes  TS worstershire sauce  1/4 cup  brown sugar  TS salt  TS...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce (For Pulled Pork)
					

I copied this to a separate post due to the requests for it! -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The Finishing Sauce I use is as follows:   1 Cup Cider Vinegar  2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar  1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning  1 Teaspoon Course...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Another that is great.


----------



## rc4u (Apr 11, 2021)

i like to make a red carilina and a yellow texas Sause. they keep long time in fridge as both vinegar based,


----------

